# KUALA LUMPUR | Bangsar Junction | 260m+ | 60 fl+ | U/C



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

Project Name: Bangsar Junction
Location: Bangsar, KL
Developer: PHB
Category: Mixed Development
Floors: 40 fl to 70fl









www.phb.com.my


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

..


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

Ciudad Bristol said:


> https://flic.kr/p/2cmdzXD Nico
> https://flic.kr/p/2cBLqHm Nico Flickrhttps://flic.kr/p/RxDvKN https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


..


----------



## Sainton (Oct 21, 2016)

Cities should stop copying the stacked box towers. It's getting old


----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

U/C



nazrey said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BvEkN8fHln1/


----------



## Izzz (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## davidwsk (Feb 19, 2006)

Revised design:






 Pelaburan Hartanah Berhad


Pelaburan Hartanah Berhad




www.phb.com.my


----------

